
America’s Monopoly Problem - clumsysmurf
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/10/americas-monopoly-problem/497549/?single_page=true
======
vorg
Even in startup culture, access to venture capital is similarly monopolized by
such cartels.

------
pitaj
I don't know if purely smaller firms is the answer.

